# USB Disk Storage for MP3s/Pictures



## bhoch99 (Jan 21, 2003)

If I remember correctly, there are 2 USB jacks on the back of a series 2 Tivo. Most folks will use one for network connectivity, why not configure Tivo to use the other one for a USB flash drive or hard drive? This way you could store your pictures/mp3s on it without having to run Tivo Desktop or Galleon.


----------

